# 2015 TSX Venture 50



## 299889 (Jan 5, 2015)

http://www.tmx.com/newsroom/press-releases?id=274 

I recently came across this link and was going through the list checking the prices and doing some research on any that caught my eye.

Do anyone currently own? or know a lot anything about these listings? In the past have they been promising?

Just trying to expand my horizons and look into new things!


----------



## CPA Candidate (Dec 15, 2013)

I own shares in Photon Control. Purchased in August @ 0.48 and trading @ 0.67 as of this moment. Makers and distributors of optical measurement devices for the semi-conductor, life science and oil & gas industries. Sell mostly to OEMs. Very nice growth profile over the past 3 years. Balance sheet is impeccable, lots of cash, no interest bearing debt at all. Very cheaply valued based on ROE and P/E and PEG ratios. Generating gobs of free cash flow right now. I think it still a buy and my target when I bought it was an easy double up. Needs more publicity to get the stock really rolling. No analyst coverage.


----------



## CPA Candidate (Dec 15, 2013)

Photon Control released Q1 yesterday and earnings grew by 31% yoy, up 15% today. 1 year return is 72%. 3 year return is 1133%.


----------



## Spudd (Oct 11, 2011)

I bought some Theralase (TLT) about a year ago because I was having some pain issues and went first to a chiropractor and then to a physiotherapist, and they both used Theralase lasers on me. And I thought, what the heck, this seems like a successful business, and bought myself $600 worth for 0.22/share. 

They are currently working on some cure for bladder cancer using a different type of laser. Early trials seem promising but this sort of thing is always a crap shoot. 

I was up like 100% on it at one point in time, but it's massively volatile so I'm currently sitting about 56% up. Since I only invested $600 it's not a huge win or anything.


----------

